# Zubehör für Team 7, Schutzblrech, Lampen, Hinterradständer, Lenkerhörnchen



## powerschwabe (1. Januar 2012)

Ich suche für mein Radon Team 7 2011, noch ein bisschen Zubehör.

- Hinterradständer
- Lampenset
- abnehmbare Schutzbleche
- Lenkerhörnchen

Bitte keine Diskusion wegen dem Hinterradständer, möchte es nicht immer überall anlehnen müssen. 

Lampenset und Schutzbleche benötige ich für den Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## zett78 (1. Januar 2012)

wer suchet, der findet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mipooh (1. Januar 2012)

Ich hab den [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0035Z0F5W"]XLC Hinterbauständer KS-C01schwarz verstellbar 24-28 Zoll: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame] am selben Rad. Ist gut und passt gut.


----------



## internetsurfer (2. Januar 2012)

An meinem Team 7.0 habe ich:
Ständer Hebie 701, Montage allerdings mit 3 Schrauben. etwas fummelig http://www.hebie.de/Hinterbaustaender-671.hebie671.0.html

Schutzbleche: vorn SKS Shockblade, hinten SKS extra dry, gabs mal günstig als Set, beide Top

Licht: Sigma Cubelight 2/ Cuberider 2 , einfache Montage, vorne mit Akkus und Lader, Hell genug für die Stadt und Feldwege und lange Laufzeit


----------

